# AMR santa barbara, San Luis Ambulance, or Hall



## nwarren (Mar 27, 2020)

hello yall. I've been looking at a lot of places in CA that I would like to work at as a medic after school ends (nearing the end of didactic right now), and I have penciled it down to three areas: SB, SLO, or bako. Ideally I would like to be living at/near the beach, I would love to not have to work 60 hrs a week just to live, and I would love to be somewhere that is good to there employees... if anyone has experience/ works in any of these places, I would love to hear your experience, how the pay is, etc... as for as SB goes, I have seen that lompoc might be one of the more affordable places to live... my only question there is, would I have to commute into the city of SB or more like buellton? As far as hall goes, how long does it take to get to the next "step" in their step paygrade.. also, how long does it take to be able to get onto 24 hr shifts (I don't mind living in bako for a few years, working my way up to being paid more and working 24's, then getting a spot on the coast and commuting in 1-2 days/week for 24/48s.. and for SLO, how much do they pay, whats the quality of life like, etc... thank you so much for taking the time to look at this long, needy rambling haha


----------



## Jn1232th (Mar 27, 2020)

I was at Santa Barbara briefly but left due to my commute (3 hours one way) and my relocation plans fell through last minute due to a financial issue. AMR has 3 deployment areas. Santa Barbara. Lompoc and Santa Maria. 
then 24 hour stations in carpenteria,Goleta, Lompoc, solvang and up by Santa Maria.
There main headquarters in is solvang 

I recommend It if you move up there or live in area. 911 and IFT but 80% of calls are 911. Fire BLS other than few engines here and there. Everyone I met was great.Call volume was about 3-4 calls a shift but probably depends on where your at.
Santa Barbara is harder to go into so most likely be in north county from what it sounded like when I was there ( last year). 
starting pay for new medic is $21.40. Overtime after 40 hours but there were plenty of shifts open on schedule. There also offering a sign on bonus to sign on for 2 years ( maybe 3 ?).


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> I was at Santa Barbara briefly but left due to my commute (3 hours one way) and my relocation plans fell through last minute due to a financial issue. AMR has 3 deployment areas. Santa Barbara. Lompoc and Santa Maria.
> then 24 hour stations in carpenteria,Goleta, Lompoc, solvang and up by Santa Maria.
> There main headquarters in is solvang
> 
> ...


Right on, thank you!! So what you're saying, is that if I wanted to work mostly in north county it wouldn't be hard to get into at all?


----------



## Jn1232th (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Right on, thank you!! So what you're saying, is that if I wanted to work mostly in north county it wouldn't be hard to get into at all?



north county (which is Lompoc, buellton and up to Santa Maria) no. Probably won’t be a 24 though.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> north county (which is Lompoc, buellton and up to Santa Maria) no. Probably won’t be a 24 though.


Right on thanks. Did you enjoy it out there?


----------



## Jn1232th (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Right on thanks. Did you enjoy it out there?



while my time there was short, I did! Definitely best AMR Division I’ve been to


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> while my time there was short, I did! Definitely best AMR Division I’ve been to


Thats really encouraging to hear... do you remember how their raises are?


----------



## Jn1232th (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Thats really encouraging to hear... do you remember how their raises are?



I don’t. But @Addrobo probably knows more  about that.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

@ventmonkeycould you clear up some of the hall questions that I have? I've been reading some threads about hall and you seem to know there system and how they work pretty well


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> @VentMonkey could you clear up some of the hall questions that I have?


What specifically do you want to know about HALL?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> What specifically do you want to know about HALL?


Can I post unflattering things about the company or is that against policy? Hahaha


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Can I post unflattering things about the company or is that against policy? Hahaha


That went over my head.

Anyhow, @nwarren what exactly do you want to know? If it’s things such as pay, how long it takes to score an outlying and the like, those questions can be somewhat fluid.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> That went over my head.
> 
> Anyhow, @nwarren what exactly do you want to know? If it’s things such as pay, how long it takes to score an outlying and the like, those questions can be somewhat fluid.


My more specific questions are how long does it generally take to go up a "step" in the pay step scale?(I saw the pay step matrix already from another post about them). Also, generally speaking, how long does it take to get onto the 24/48 hour stations? I would be fine with living in bako for a few years, but at some point I would like to have 24/48 hr shifts and move out of the area and commute in due to the air quality out there (use to live in fresno for a year or so and I could see the difference even then with the air quality). Also, how long does it take or is it really doable to be able to work your way into CCT or their helicopter as a medic? I really like that hall takes care of their employees from what I have seen/heard and that they pride themselves on being a more "career ems" destination. Thanks so much!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> My more specific questions are how long does it generally take to go up a "step" in the pay step scale?


I would suggest calling and asking HR directly. They’d be better suited to give you an accurate answer.


nwarren said:


> Also, generally speaking, how long does it take to get onto the 24/48 hour stations?


The only true 24-hour station left is the airport (flight team). The remaining outlying stations are on 48’s (KCoFD’s schedule).

As far as how long it takes, it all depends on staffing levels and your ability to swoon the schedulers with permitting you to go out to one. Owning one via shift bid is a different story.


nwarren said:


> Also, how long does it take or is it really doable to be able to work your way into CCT or their helicopter as a medic?


It’s doable. It just depends on the divisions needs. 

As far as the helicopter, they’re poached from the ground CCT paramedics nowadays. You also need 3 years (or 4,000 contact) before you’re eligible as a paramedic; that’s a CAMTS requirement.

It’s not a perfect, dream, or “unicorn” job. It pays the bills, they’ve treated me fair for well over 10 years, and I have no real problems with where I am; anything else, let me know.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I would suggest calling and asking HR directly. They’d be better suited to give you an accurate answer.
> 
> The only true 24-hour station left is the airport (flight team). The remaining outlying stations are on 48’s (KCoFD’s schedule).
> 
> ...


Right on. How much time of seniority does it generally take to be able to have a good chance of getting a 48 hr shift on bid? 1 year, 2 years, 4 years. Etc?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Right on. How much time of seniority does it generally take to be able to have a good chance of getting a 48 hr shift on bid? 1 year, 2 years, 4 years. Etc?


I’d imagine not long? Turn around is high. It is still a private company after all.

A lot of out of county people will jump from outlying station to outlying station until they’re eligible for bids.

In the day, they’d make people wait 90 days before even being moved to a 48. And you had to be oriented to work in East Kern. The other day an EK supe texted regarding open shifts in the desert.

The ground seems to be hurting everywhere right now. Full disclosure: I don’t work many ground shifts anymore.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’d imagine not long? Turn around is high. It is still a private company after all.
> 
> A lot of out of county people will jump from outlying station to outlying station until they’re eligible for bids.
> 
> ...


Oh wow very cool! Thank you so much for the info and your time sir!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Oh wow very cool! Thank you so much for the info and your time sir!


Not a problem. I don’t know that we have any forum members that work for SLA. But, if it helps I did train 4 paramedics at our company years ago that came and went from SLA.

One I believe is still there, two came back for PD jobs, otherwise they had nothing but good things to say about the place.

Our former owner was good friends with their company’s owner. And as a testament to the Central Coast, he is buried out there. I think he had property out there as well.

What I do remember was that SLA didn’t hire frequently, typically only small groups at a time. They had a similar setup to Santa Barbara Co.—fire seemed to be ALS mostly in the city areas, and BLS (CalFire) in the outskirts.

Every blue moon SLA will roll in with an LDT. They always seem pretty chill. Probably that Central Coast living.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Not a problem. I don’t know that we have any forum members that work for SLA. But, if it helps I did train 4 paramedics at our company years ago that came and went from SLA.
> 
> One I believe is still there, two came back for PD jobs, otherwise they had nothing but good things to say about the place.
> 
> ...


Right on. SLA could be pretty cool, I just don't know if I could afford it. They don't pay all that well, and with the cost of living out there I feel like id barely be scraping by


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Right on. SLA could be pretty cool, I just don't know if I could afford it. They don't pay all that well, and with the cost of living out there I feel like id barely be scraping by


They pay (paid?) DOE. A guy like me would do alright, but yeah perhaps a few years in it’d be feasible for you. 

One of the medic trainees mentioned living inland, again similar to Santa Barbara County, made it completely livable.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> They pay (paid?) DOE. A guy like me would do alright, but yeah perhaps a few years in it’d be feasible for you.
> 
> One of the medic trainees mentioned living inland, again similar to Santa Barbara County, made it completely livable.


What does DOE stand for? Sorry lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2020)

nwarren said:


> What does DOE stand for? Sorry lol


Depends On Experience.


----------



## mrhunt (Mar 29, 2020)

Cant speak to AMR but ive had my eye on them for a while as it looks amazing out there. 

I know that slo is amazing, I was offered a job with them that i sadly had to turn down. Amazing stations, amazing people and equipment, Fire is BLS and really friendly. incredible area. Starting pay for medics was around 15 an hour from what i remember. There a bit intensive for the hiring process but id say its worth it. 

hall is a great company and i know alot of people who work there, HOWEVER, if your gonna go into the depths of hell of bakersfield just go to liberty which is still kern county but now 90% better than hall. pays new medics 21 an hour starting wage (thats a VERY high step rate at hall fyi), automatic 48 hour shifts with 96 off, All new equipment, ambulances, 90% 911 with some ift (but you'll have that at hall too or basically anywhere you go) Its now a pretty difficult company to get hired on with cause its now hospital based but its a really great job.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="mrhunt said:


> Amazing stations, amazing people and equipment Fire is BLS and really friendly.


Hmmm, the one thing that didn’t strike me as terribly impressive with SLA- the way that they handled, or seemed to take care of equipment.

Again, some of their FD’s are  ALS (which is fine by me), and “cooler” than others. All directly from one of my last paramedic interns who actually went to Cuesta College and interned with us.


mrhunt said:


> hall is a great company and i know alot of people who work there, HOWEVER, if your gonna go into the depths of hell of bakersfield just go to liberty which is still kern county but now 90% better than hall. pays new medics 21 an hour starting wage (thats a VERY high step rate at hall fyi), automatic 48 hour shifts with 96 off, All new equipment, ambulances, 90% 911 with some ift (but you'll have that at hall too or basically anywhere you go) Its now a pretty difficult company to get hired on with cause its now hospital based but its a really great job.


1. Liberty is in Ridgecrest, not Bakersfield.

2. Every Liberty employee I’ve asked regarding the new buyout seems to shrug their shoulders when asked about all of the new “changes”.

3. That is a high step on our wage matrix. I’m inclined to wonder why it’s so high, and if or when that well will dry up.

4. They’ve recruited some of the EK people (so I’ve been told), none of whom were exactly tenured employees.

So, yeah, I agree if money’s your bag it seems to be certainly better paying. 90% better is certainly a matter of opinion.

5. I’ve never worked there, so can’t really harp on them, but weren’t you the same guy complaining about how fire treats you in your area in another thread?

I’d imagine like anywhere, you give to get.

To the OP, there’s always three sides: mine, his, and what will be (your truth). Liberty is certainly worth a look, same I guess could be said for Delano Ambulance, and Tulare Co. (American Visalia, Imperial Ambulance, etc.)

Again, all of these places will have their pros and cons...to you. I’m just not big on selling half truths, i.e., one (my) side only.

ETA: HALL’s 48’s mirror KCFD’s. Which ends their 48-hour cycle with 8 days off.

Merely food for thought, as I know of EK people who have not wanted to go to Ridgecrest (Liberty) for this reason.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 29, 2020)

San luis is going down hill. They can force you without any extra incentive and have no fatigue policy. They are cost cutting and no longer pay double-time for pager car shifts. Overtime is non-existent.

Santa Barbara pays you double-time for forces and triple-time for forces on a holiday. They also pay double-time for overtime shifts.

Most of the need right now is north county, they have 10+ open medic shifts including multiple 24s. 24s aren't hard to get anymore. There are 7 24 hour stations with an 8th station in the works in Buellton. $20k sign on bonus for 3 year contract.

Living in SLO county and working in north county Santa Barbara is most certainly possible.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 29, 2020)

If you end up in north county, here is a list of relatively affordable places to live-

SB County: Lompoc, Vandenberg Village, Los Alamos, Orcutt, Santa Maria, Guadalupe

SLO County: Oceano, Nipomo, Arroyo Grande, Grover Beach, Pismo Beach, Atascadero, Templeton, Santa Margarita, Paso Robles, Cambria, Morro Bay


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 29, 2020)

San Luis runs an extreme skeleton crew model and don't give any consideration for UHU. They run their crews into the ground and the employees are not unionized. They can give you a transfer to Stanford with less than one hour left in your shift. They cascade post 24 hour stations when calls drop. For example, if Morro Bay gets a call, the San Luis Obispo 24 gets to post at 3am until the Morro Bay unit clears the call.

Fun.


Meanwhile, Santa Barbara is unionized and UHU is followed strictly. Every unit has designated transfer times and most 24s can't get long distance transfers past noon. The only exception is Lompoc, which can't get sent on a long distance transport past 6pm.

Flex units are placed last up for any calls with 30 mins left in their shift.

Only the Santa Maria and South County 24s post in a central location when it's down to only one ambulance in Santa Maria or two ambulances in South County.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2020)

I used to work with one of the former Liberty supervisors, at another job, during the purchase by RRH and worked the area during that time. 

All of the crews that I interacted with were all friendly. The equipment at the time was far from new, along with the ambulances. This was about 9 months ago

When they went from their old schedule to their new one they needed to keep the employees at roughly the same annual wage so that was the reason for the increased pay.

I still interact with a lot of people who are in the RRH area and it doesn’t sound like a lot has changed.

What I will admit was completely different for me was it being a slow day and a single critical call goes out and all the ambulance crews decide to respond in the city. I am only used to getting multiple ambulances if I request them. But that is one of the differences between a very busy urban system and a more rural system.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What I will admit was completely different for me was it being a slow day and a single critical call goes out and all the ambulance crews decide to respond in the city. I am only used to getting multiple ambulances if I request them. But that is one of the differences between a very busy urban system and a more rural system.


Yes, come to think of it I have seen this on a few of our backfilling of the auto launches. 

None of which (I thought) were particularly critical, but hey, who knows...

Delano Ambulance did this to us once on a call as well. This patient was RSI critical, but they’re hardly what I’d consider rural since we backfill their area not infrequently.

@Addrobo thanks for the reminder. One thing about working Metro Bakersfield @nwarren is that they can’t hold you past your off duty prep (ODP) time. If you elect to take a call then you’re certainly welcomed to.

This was done to boost morale for one, but has worked wonders, and is quite nice. BLS handoffs are also a thing. Still can’t have our basics tech the call if it’s a P/B car like @Addrobo says SB County does.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, come to think of it I have seen this on a few of our backfilling of the auto launches.
> 
> None of which (I thought) were particularly critical, but hey, who knows...
> 
> ...


Yep. There was an electrical injury with a single patient. It got 2-3 engines, 3 ALS ambulances, a BLS unit, supervisor, and airship stand-by since it was in the city.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yep. There was an electrical injury with a single patient. It got 2-3 engines, 3 ALS ambulances, a BLS unit, supervisor, and airship stand-by since it was in the city.


So this is also something to consider as a new paramedic— volume and types of calls.

Sure you could work in an area that’s nicer, or slower, or both. But your exposure to critical calls may take longer, as might your comfort level.

This is all really just food for thought of course. You could always start in a busy area and transfer out, or move on to another company that suits your lifestyle better.

Ultimately only you’ll know what’s going to work out best for you. GL.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 29, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> San Luis runs an extreme skeleton crew model and don't give any consideration for UHU. They run their crews into the ground and the employees are not unionized. They can give you a transfer to Stanford with less than one hour left in your shift. They cascade post 24 hour stations when calls drop. For example, if Morro Bay gets a call, the San Luis Obispo 24 gets to post at 3am until the Morro Bay unit clears the call.
> 
> Fun.
> 
> ...


Right on, that sounds pretty nice... yeah really the only thing I'm concerned with about SB county is the pay that AMR SB gives and the cost of living... so your overtime starts at double time??


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 29, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Right on, that sounds pretty nice... yeah really the only thing I'm concerned with about SB county is the pay that AMR SB gives and the cost of living... so your overtime starts at double time??



The pay is actually pretty decent and the overtime is there if you want it. We have medics making up to $160k.

Making six figures is not out of the realms of possibility here.

Base pay is 60ish for a brand new medic I believe.

And no, it's time and half. I mean if you pick up anything extra right now, they usually give you double-time.

Cost of living isn't so bad if you live in some of those areas I mentioned. It's possible to live a couple blocks from the beach for $1000-1600 a month depending on how many bedrooms.

And you also pay for all the other things that come along with this place: Less traffic (mostly 2 lane freeways!), less crime, better schools, a ton of things to do if you're the outdoorsy type, and just an overall feeling of it being a generally sweet area to live in. Just being away from the hustle and bustle daily grind that most of California has to offer is key for me.

And that's not even touching on how underrated the EMS system is here.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 29, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> The pay is actually pretty decent and the overtime is there if you want it. We have medics making up to $160k.
> 
> Making six figures is not out of the realms of possibility here.
> 
> ...


I love it. Thats rad. I'm assuming the management and culture is pretty chill as far as coworkers go and everything?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 29, 2020)

nwarren said:


> I love it. Thats rad. I'm assuming the management and culture is pretty chill as far as coworkers go and everything?



North county is more chill and laid back than south county in my opinion. The overall culture is pretty chill. Some of the people here haven't worked anywhere else so they don't truly realize how good they have it when it comes to private EMS. My viewpoint is that yes, private EMS is generally crappy, why not work somewhere that has some of the best things to offer instead of being pummeled into the ground on a daily basis?

Management usually leaves you alone as long as you are doing your job. You can go multiple days in a row without seeing management in person depending on what station you are at. PM me for more specific questions you want answered.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 29, 2020)

Addrobo said:


> North county is more chill and laid back than south county in my opinion. The overall culture is pretty chill. Some of the people here haven't worked anywhere else so they don't truly realize how good they have it when it comes to private EMS. My viewpoint is that yes, private EMS is generally crappy, why not work somewhere that has some of the best things to offer instead of being pummeled into the ground on a daily basis?
> 
> Management usually leaves you alone as long as you are doing your job. You can go multiple days in a row without seeing management in person depending on what station you are at. PM me for more specific questions you want answered.


Cool, I PMed you. Thanks!!


----------



## mrhunt (Mar 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Hmmm, the one thing that didn’t strike me as terribly impressive with SLA- the way that they handled, or seemed to take care of equipment.
> 
> Again, some of their FD’s are  ALS (which is fine by me), and “cooler” than others. All directly from one of my last paramedic interns who actually went to Cuesta College and interned with us.
> 
> ...



So to be frank, It seems like you jump into threads and sorta slam me on stuff that is baseless. 
yeah fire sucks in my area, They still do. They're actually a whole lot worse now cause they're too scared to do any pt contact so they show up and stand outside the house and refuse to have any pt contact whatsoever..... So? What does this have to do with the ups and downs of a company? Whats the point of that aside from you just trying to do a little jab at me somehow?

How am i selling "half truths"? im stating facts about a company that im aware of. its not my side, its facts. 

Also i was basing the fact that if the poster is looking at hall, he has to expect that he may not work just bakersfield as hall owns 90% of kern county. yes all new guys start in metro from my understanding, i get it. But what about when he gets kicked to cal city or somewhere else? 

Anyways. im not responding to you again.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2020)

mrhunt said:


> So to be frank, It seems like you jump into threads and sorta slam me on stuff that is baseless.
> yeah fire sucks in my area, They still do. They're actually a whole lot worse now cause they're too scared to do any pt contact so they show up and stand outside the house and refuse to have any pt contact whatsoever..... So? What does this have to do with the ups and downs of a company? Whats the point of that aside from you just trying to do a little jab at me somehow?
> 
> How am i selling "half truths"? im stating facts about a company that im aware of. its not my side, its facts.
> ...


//shrugging// So, sorry you’re taking things personal, but you’re outright saying the FD sucks in your area.

I can’t speak to it 100%, but what I can say is I’ve never really had any issues with KCFD—_throughout_ the county.

The occasional run in, sure, but wouldn’t you agree that this is a pertinent “good to know” if one’s pursuing a career in your area?

As far as half truths, welp just look at what I’ve highlighted about your post here: half truths.

No one gets kicked to another area, and HALL does not “own” any parts of the county. We do dispatch 100% of the ambulance companies.

In fact, the EOA’s that just went to bid in EK remained open. This was sent to employees by memo via our owner.

I’ll gladly admit that HALL is nowhere near perfect, I know plenty of co-workers who spew similar sediments. The issue I have is when people (not you specifically, cochise) think that they know both sides of said company without having sat in on both.

Anyhow, I’ll remain indifferent about all of it because afterall, it’s all just a business. This thread is meant for the OP re: the 3 companies.

It sounds like the OP already made his decision anyhow. So, have a nice day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2020)

ETA: @mrhunt, about the FD not wanting to go in on patients. I get it, they did the same to my nurse and I with one of our last patients. But, to be fair, I warned them what was coming in to their pad.

And honestly? That’s ok. Why do I need them on every call most of the time, let alone when that’s one more provider to be exposed in the midst of a viral pandemic?

Maybe we differ here, and that’s ok. But comradeship perhaps translates differently to everyone. You don’t have to answer, lol, no skin off my back.

Again though, the way the calls flow amongst the providers in any given area often speaks volumes about the _all_ of the responders in that area respectively. Can we agree on this?

Haha, sorry for the derail @nwarren.


----------



## nwarren (Mar 31, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> ETA: @mrhunt, about the FD not wanting to go in on patients. I get it, they did the same to my nurse and I with one of our last patients. But, to be fair, I warned them what was coming in to their pad.
> 
> And honestly? That’s ok. Why do I need them on every call most of the time, let alone when that’s one more provider to be exposed in the midst of a viral pandemic?
> 
> ...


All good haha, I totally get it


----------



## SB911Medic (Apr 2, 2020)

Santa Barbara county ops is chill, I've worked in 3 counties in CA, including the FD side. New medics are nurtured into solid medics through ample paid training opportunities. Cert costs are paid. Ample OT if you want. Easy going management. Great views, good surf, amazing food! Affordable housing is available in the area, great place to start as a medic and not live pay check to pay check.


----------



## nwarren (Apr 2, 2020)

SB911Medic said:


> Santa Barbara county ops is chill, I've worked in 3 counties in CA, including the FD side. New medics are nurtured into solid medics through ample paid training opportunities. Cert costs are paid. Ample OT if you want. Easy going management. Great views, good surf, amazing food! Affordable housing is available in the area, great place to start as a medic and not live pay check to pay check.


**** yeah, sounds tight. Ima reach out to them about the possibility of doing intership there! (Once this whole corona thing is done)


----------



## SB911Medic (Apr 7, 2020)

nwarren said:


> **** yeah, sounds tight. Ima reach out to them about the possibility of doing intership there! (Once this whole corona thing is done)


SB is offering paid internships... why wait for the corona thing to be over?


----------



## HighlyUnlikely (Apr 7, 2020)

@Addrobo do you know if Santa Barbara County AMR allows dual county?  I work for AMR further North, but would possibly interested in working some extra shifts in SB.


----------



## nwarren (Apr 7, 2020)

SB911Medic said:


> SB is offering paid internships... why wait for the corona thing to be over?


I applied yesterday for the intership... the only thing is everything might be on hold ... I'm finishing up didactic right now, that might be on hold, and there's talk of clinicals being pushed back a couple months


----------



## SB911Medic (Apr 7, 2020)

HighlyUnlikely said:


> @Addrobo do you know if Santa Barbara County AMR allows dual county?  I work for AMR further North, but would possibly interested in working some extra shifts in SB.


SB doesn't allow duel county if you work for another AMR division, they used to back 20 plus years ago, however payroll seems to have issues with it. If you work for another provider elsewhere (non AMR), all you need to do is disclose it to management when you apply. Its not a huge deal, we have medics that work for other services. Some that work for FDs, one that flys, we even have one you works here part time that is full time law enforcement.


----------



## mrhunt (Apr 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> ETA: @mrhunt, about the FD not wanting to go in on patients. I get it, they did the same to my nurse and I with one of our last patients. But, to be fair, I warned them what was coming in to their pad.
> 
> And honestly? That’s ok. Why do I need them on every call most of the time, let alone when that’s one more provider to be exposed in the midst of a viral pandemic?
> 
> ...




Sure i can agree on that. And i 100% agree on limiting exposure on potential covid pts. I do that all the time now. And i also cancel fire all the time now. And your right, 95% of the time i absolutely DONT need fire. The only difference when i cancel them now iss that they weren't gonna show up to begin with cause i get first on to a call thats a block away from the Firehouse and that i was 6 minutes away from going code. 

To be fair, Your obviously a flight medic and im assuming with Medivac-1 and im Gonna go slightly further and assume that your interaction with Fire at this point is rather minimal to the point of them helping load a pt, Secure an LZ for you or being an extra set of hands. Your primary interaction is with the ground medic, the CCT nurse and Hospital RN's......If that was me id think fire was just fine too....

But thats me 100% making assumptions and you know what they say about assumptions! Lol 

My issue is that its our JOBS.Its always dangerous, there is ALWAYS risk of some sort of infection. But somehow the fire department can simply Clear themselves or say "no....Im not gonna take that call". Well its your job. Gear up, Wear full PPE, Do whatever. But respond to your calls cause its your job. Even as a firefighter. even as a BLS department. Even during a pandemic. If you dont wanna respond to medical aids anymore make it a policy decided by Battalion chief or some high up county level and just dont do it....

But pulling shady **** to GET OUT of a call your assigned to? that's completely unacceptable and it happens all the time out here now. 
A crew told me a story just last week of a combative Postictal pt that was HUGE that they couldn't restrain and Fire watched them from the truck and refused to get out to help them. That crew could have been physically assaulted (and very nearly was) because of fire's inaction. And that crew had to Get another ambulance there Code 3 just for their own safety. 

Fire out here only responds to "exciting" calls now such as Arrests, Car accidents Or obviously any actual fire call. Any medical aid is Auto-Cancelled by The engines. If they DO respond they dont go code and take as long as possible to get there, Violating protocol and Im sure their own response times. 

Hopefully this gives a bit more insight as to my own train of thought on the subject and i wasnt trying to make it out like you were being rude or anything earlier.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2020)

mrhunt said:


> To be fair, Your obviously a flight medic and im assuming with Medivac-1 and im Gonna go slightly further and assume that your interaction with Fire at this point is rather minimal to the point of them helping load a pt, Secure an LZ for you or being an extra set of hands. Your primary interaction is with the ground medic, the CCT nurse and Hospital RN's......If that was me id think fire was just fine too....
> 
> But thats me 100% making assumptions and you know what they say about assumptions! Lol


Yeah, no worries man. I’m not trippin’...

Regarding the interaction with fire, sure, it’s scaled down significantly on a day-to-day basis.

That said, it’s not like I’m not put on an ambulance from time to time, or didn’t spend much of my previous time here on an ambulance.

To be fair, I don’t know much about Battalion 7 aside from airship interactions though, so no bones about admitting that.

Circling back to the original question, it was in regards to the 3 listed companies and pros and cons. Goods and bads everywhere I guess though, eh? Stay safe.


----------



## kababchef (Dec 11, 2020)

Amberlamps916 said:


> The pay is actually pretty decent and the overtime is there if you want it. We have medics making up to $160k.
> 
> Making six figures is not out of the realms of possibility here.
> 
> ...


You have been giving such great advice on AMR SB, thank you! I tried to message you but my account is too new for that I guess. I live in SB and am a new paramedic trying to decide between SB and Oxnard. SB sounds like it has way better pay and quality of life but my concern is that I won't get the experience that I need as a new medic with the lower call volume. Do you have any insight or advice on this?


----------



## nwarren (Dec 11, 2020)

kababchef said:


> You have been giving such great advice on AMR SB, thank you! I tried to message you but my account is too new for that I guess. I live in SB and am a new paramedic trying to decide between SB and Oxnard. SB sounds like it has way better pay and quality of life but my concern is that I won't get the experience that I need as a new medic with the lower call volume. Do you have any insight or advice on this?


Hey man. I work for AMR SB county right now. If you want high call volume and good solid calls, you can work in the "north county" in lompoc or santa maria


----------



## kababchef (Dec 11, 2020)

nwarren said:


> Hey man. I work for AMR SB county right now. If you want high call volume and good solid calls, you can work in the "north county" in lompoc or santa maria


That is great to hear, thank you! Seems like the best of both worlds in that case.


----------



## wtferick (Jan 5, 2021)

nwarren said:


> Hey man. I work for AMR SB county right now. If you want high call volume and good solid calls, you can work in the "north county" in lompoc or santa maria


Glad you got the spot! Have you guys had to run up north in to SLO County as aid?


----------

